# higher risk  for heart attack ?



## cal1956 (May 5, 2022)

three years ago at age 62 i had a heart attack ,
 when i told the Doc how much smoked meat i normally  ate , i though HE was going to have a  heart attack , 
so where do we draw the line as to how much we consume ? the amount the Doc said i could eat wouldn't  feed a small mouse ,  
as for you young fellas,  you probably  never think of such things but maybe you should  and start now limiting  the amount you consume


----------



## sandyut (May 5, 2022)

I dont see this as an easy question to answer.  I feel there is are many factors that affect our health besides what we eat.  Family history of heart issues, activity levels, cholesterol levels etc....I guess those that the biggies that come to mind.


----------



## cal1956 (May 5, 2022)

i'll admit to cutting  back , but nowhere near as much as the Doc said i had to  but as BBQers i would seem  that  as a group we do consume more than the ave. person


----------



## Newglide (May 5, 2022)

You can also look at what meats you smoke. You can lighten up on the pork and other fatty cuts and head toward leaner cuts. Also poultry and fish can be a good addition to the menu


----------



## Steve H (May 5, 2022)

Me. For one. Wouldn't give advice on this. Critical or otherwise. This is your decision to make on whether or not to follow your doctors' advice.
Sorry, not trying to be a jerk.


----------



## cal1956 (May 5, 2022)

its a decision we all have to make , we all  love the meats we cook ,and we all take risks every  day . its hard to fathom that what we eat today might just be what kills us in 10-20 years . even now its not likely i would have changed anything because i like  most,  never gave it any though that i  would get old and it would catch up  with me 
anyways its  just food for thought


----------



## smokerjim (May 5, 2022)

All I can say is moderation is the key to life, but I guess if I could do that I would still be drinking..


----------



## cal1956 (May 5, 2022)

i  gave up the booze over 30 years ago , never  could give up my ciggs and black coffee but  thats another  conversation that didn't go over to well with my Doc ...haha


----------



## Steve H (May 5, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> i  gave up the booze over 30 years ago , never  could give up my ciggs and black coffee but  thats another  conversation that didn't go over to well with my Doc ...haha


Gave up cigs 22 years ago. Booze and coffee hasn't been on the docs radar....yet. No morning coffee would truly suck.


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 5, 2022)

You still smoke cigs and your doc is after you for your smoked meat habit?  Maybe you should get a second and third and............. opinion from docs who like to eat meat.


----------



## schlotz (May 5, 2022)

Yup, gave up all cigs & cigars 32 years ago but the Doc can save his breath when it comes to the Red wine and red meat.
 Not happening.


----------



## cal1956 (May 5, 2022)

ya know , if we did everything the Docs said ,   life  wouldn't be any fun at all !!!
 when i met my wife  , i quit chasing woman , stopped drinking in my mid 30s but i'll be danged if i will give up my ciggs , coffee and meat ...these things  might not be good for me but a mans gotta have some pleasures in life !!!


----------



## rkrider99 (May 5, 2022)

Went for the blood tests and got the cholesterol levels. Doc said the bad cholesterol numbers were acceptable, but the good cholesterol numbers were off the charts. Total cholesterol, of course then was high. Triglycerides was acceptable.

I looked at him and started laughing. He asked what's so funny. I told him, almost every Sunday I eat a 1 pound ribeye steak that I cut myself from a full ribeye side, and I leave at least an inch to and inch and a half of fat. After grilling the ribeye, the first thing I attack is the fat. I think that's the tastiest part of the steak. He just shook his head.


----------



## cal1956 (May 5, 2022)

my Doc said i could eat just one piece of bacon per day ....thats when *I*  shook my head and I laughted


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 5, 2022)

Dr. I used to have...wasn't my choice to switch,  it was the medical clinic's...anyways he always loved to hear what I had been smoking or curing and I enjoyed sharing.  Well the one year I went in for yearly checkup and he walks in and asks " how's the smoking going?". I must have had a dumb a-- look on my face...he also knew I smoked cigarettes and didn't give me any crap about it, because he suddenly piped up " the meat smoking". Should have heard how proud he was when him and a couple other doctors butchered their first hog right at the beginning of covid. I sure miss seeing him!

Ryan


----------



## Norwester55 (May 5, 2022)

1st visit with a new cardiologist he mentioned red meat and I told him I eat plenty and smoke a lot of pork, sausages etc. He furiously started flipping thru papers and I knew he was looking for the blood test from the day before. He started to say, "your cholesterol level is...". Yeah, 116 isn't it? 2-2 ratio right? I'd already looked at it. "Well.... just keep doing what you're doing then, I guess." OK, I've got a butt ready to go in the smoker when I get home.

I also like telling new pulmonologists that I smoke a lot. A lot of meat.


----------



## old sarge (May 5, 2022)

I try not to worry.  I give thanks to The Lord before I eat. I thank Him when I wake up and pray and give thanks for the day before going to sleep.  I am prepared for eternity.  Last year doctors found a blockage in my heart. My cardiologist scheduled me for a Cath procedure to determine a course of action. I already have a stent as well as an aneurysm clip in the brain. Oh how I prayed to God to take away the blockage. Day and night along with my regular prayers.  The day came for the procedure. I went out like a light. In recovery, prepared for more bad news, the surgeon says they found no blockage. Prayer answered.

I took  the post this way because all too often lately we have been asked to pray for a member who has a medical problem or for the family when the member has died or a family member of a forum member has passed. And many of us do.  And maybe it is a good idea to pray just to stay in touch with our Creator and not be a stranger. But I think it is important to remember (for those who believe the Word) that our days are numbered.  How and when are not known to us.  So thanks and moderation are the key.   I don't eat as much as I used to. But I do like my beef and pork, smaller portions.  And a cold PBR. And I give thanks.  Hope all here do well.


----------



## daspyknows (May 5, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> my Doc said i could eat just one piece of bacon per day ....thats when *I*  shook my head and I laughted


He didn't say how big the piece is.  If you don't slice a full pork belly it is one piece.  Back when I was working I would bring 1 cup of coffee to work in one of these.     Client would say that's a lot of coffee.  I would say its just one cup.


----------



## cal1956 (May 6, 2022)

i like the way  you think  !!!!!


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (May 6, 2022)

Moderation in all things...including moderation.
As others have noted, there is no one answer.  If your arteries are clear, and your cholesterol numbers and BP are good, there is little reason to change your diet.   If not, listen to what your doctors are telling you.
I run the smoker only once or twice a month, most months, but that of course leaves us with a lot of leftovers, so we have BBQ once or more a week.  Bacon maybe once, other cured meats like hot dogs less than once a month.  I often make jerky without the cure, and scale back on salt in a lot of recipes.
But my wife and I are both foodies.   We're not deprived in the weeks I don't BBQ, because we're making Indian or Thai or Mexican or Middle Eastern or Italian food, which we love.   I even do fine with my wife's 'meatless monday' meal planning, now that she agreed we'll have a seafood-based meal those days.


----------



## cal1956 (May 6, 2022)

my Doc once told me that on AVERAGE once you have had the 1st heart attack the 2nd one happens about 6 years later but thats an average nothing hard and fast


----------



## xbubblehead (May 6, 2022)

So is it the smoke or the high salt content due to brining, curing and rubs that is the issue.  Other than carcinogens in the smoke I'm not understanding why smoked meats are so unhealthy.


----------



## cal1956 (May 6, 2022)

i'm no expert,  but i would  think it  has to do with the fat  and the salt , the fat causes  the arteries to clog and the salt causes the body to retain fluids that in turn cause your body to produce more blood than it needs causing high blood pressure.   at least thats  how my Doc explained  the effect salt has on blood pressure
what  i can tell you for sure is a heart attack  HURTS !!!!


----------



## xbubblehead (May 6, 2022)

Looked it up and found there are two compounds formed when cooking meat at high temps.  Polycyclic Aromatic Hydrocarbons HCA and Hetero Cyclic Amines HCA are formed during high temp cooking.  Since smoking is usually a low temp process one argument is that those compounds are not formed.  The falacy is that the process of burning wood creates HCA and PAH compounds that carry over to the meat.  Grilling is likely worse than smoking based on the HCA and PAH formation not only from higher temps, burning wood and dripping fats as well.  The only direct reference to heart attack and stroke danger I found was due more to the salt content than smoke.  As smokerjim said, moderation is probably the best approach.  

In my case the current price of meat is moderating the dickens out of my grilling and smoking.


----------



## sandyut (May 6, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> my Doc once told me...


This is a personal choice.  Doctors will always give conservative advice on booze, meat, and anything else that could be considered not the healthiest choices.  That is their job.  We have free will to do with that what we want.  I wouldnt give advice on how much of anything is OK for someone else.



xbubblehead said:


> In my case the current price of meat is moderating the dickens out of my grilling and smoking.


And this is has also been a huge factor for us as well...Sadly


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 6, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> three years ago at age 62 i had a heart attack ,
> when i told the Doc how much smoked meat i normally  ate , i though HE was going to have a  heart attack ,
> so where do we draw the line as to how much we consume ? the amount the Doc said i could eat wouldn't  feed a small mouse ,
> as for you young fellas,  you probably  never think of such things but maybe you should  and start now limiting  the amount you consume


I'm 62.started with a stroke ( mainly due to high cholesterl and afib.)  docs found  faulty mitral vslve on eko) said to keep an eye onit.
one year later mitarl went totally south. cardiac arrest. dead on the floor flat lining with my bride pumping like an EMT.They paddled me and got me to ER. three weeks later mitral valve replacement. Three yers later and a great heart surgeon and rehb my heart tests at 70% which they say is good. i still get bitched at for rum and salt, but work too much to smoke meat more than once a week.
Moderation is my middle name now.good luck on getting back to normsl.


----------



## cal1956 (May 6, 2022)

its been 3 years since i had the heart attack and  one thing i have never figured out is  this :  i woke up at 3 am because of the pain in my chest sat up in bed and fell across my wife passed out ,when it woke me up i was in awful pain and could not breath
did i pass out  from the shear pain OR did my lungs simply stop working and i passed out from  lack of ox ? thats a question i don't think i will ever be able to answer


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 6, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> its been 3 years since i had the heart attack and  one thing i have never figured out is  this :  i woke up at 3 am because of the pain in my chest sat up in bed and fell across my wife passed out ,when it woke me up i was in awful pain and could not breath
> did i pass out  from the shear pain OR did my lungs simply stop working and i passed out from  lack of ox ? thats a question i don't think i will ever be able to answer


mine was almost opposite. came in from happy hour and went down lke a sack of cement on the living room floor. no pain, no bright lights or stairways. just flatlined. my wife is  teacher and trained on CPR.


----------



## cal1956 (May 6, 2022)

on the lighter side  :   a few days later a friend  asked me , why did you have a heart attack ? i could not resist answering  with  this answer....i heard other people talking about having  them so i  thought i would  try one and see how i liked it


----------



## sawhorseray (May 6, 2022)

My mom and dad were on a trip around the world when my father was walking across the hotel floor with a drink in each hand, Johannesburg, South Africa. He dropped dead before delivering the drink to mama, massive coronary, his third heart attack. Dad swam a mile every day, and walked three, he was in pretty darned good shape at 64 years old. I turned 70 last birthday, still smoke a half a pack a day, drink a milk glass of bourbon before dinner, and obviously still eat my share of red meat. Mama smoked until the age of 85 and passed away ay 89. When my sisters used to nag her about smoking she'd tell them, "there's nothing to be gained worrying about dying, the one sure thing about being born onto this planet, no one gets out alive". I'll go as hard as I can for as long as I can, mama was right! RAY


----------



## sandyut (May 6, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> "there's nothing to be gained worrying about dying, the one sure thing about being born onto this planet, no one gets out alive". I'll go as hard as I can for as long as I can, mama was right! RAY


well said.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 6, 2022)

I've been lucky. 61, and though a little overweight, no serious health problems. Every time I go in for a checkup, the docs ask what prescriptions I'm on? When I say, "None," they always look shocked for some reason, like they own shares in Big Pharma. Pill-pushers.

One of my favorite movie quotes:
- M: Too many free radicals. That's your problem.
- James Bond: "Free radicals", sir?
- M: Yes. They're toxins that destroy the body and the brain, caused by eating too much red meat and white bread. And too many dry martinis!
- James Bond: Then I shall cut out the white bread, sir.


----------



## Norwester55 (May 6, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> my Doc once told me that on AVERAGE once you have had the 1st heart attack the 2nd one happens about 6 years later but thats an average nothing hard and fast


I had mine in 2006. I was working a sit down job, not getting any exercise. Worked swing shift, and I'd stop at the burger joint on the way to work and get a burger for lunch and another for dinner. I quit smoking either right before, during, or right after the heart attack. Still ended up with COPD 10 yrs later, wish I'd quit earlier. Started eating better and bid off onto a more physical job, plus walk at least a mile daily since I retired. No problems since, though I do have a tiny mitral valve leak, possibly caused by the heart attack. I get it checked yearly.


----------



## mcokevin (May 6, 2022)

Tell you what guys - you do not want to go through major cardiac surgery.  The recovery is a bitch - going through it now, just about on the other side of it.  

Mine was brought on by an issue I had since birth so no real way to avoid it, but if lifestyle changes could've, it would be worth doing.  

My $.02 as someone with a 8 inch scar down the middle of their chest.


----------



## sandyut (May 6, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> but if lifestyle changes could've, it would be worth doing.


agreed.  I am a believer in activity and exercise.  5-6 days a week always.  have two Labrador retrieves helps get my butt out the door regardless of weather.  But biking, snowboarding, and weightlifting are the primary modes.  I had a cardiac stress test a a few years back.  They said all was clean and running good.  I think a good workout offsets the other areas I may overindulge in occasionally.


----------



## Parkeexant (May 8, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> three years ago at age 62 i had a heart attack ,
> when i told the Doc how much smoked meat i normally  ate , i though HE was going to have a  heart attack ,
> so where do we draw the line as to how much we consume ? the amount the Doc said i could eat wouldn't  feed a small mouse ,
> as for you young fellas,  you probably  never think of such things but maybe you should  and start now limiting  the amount you consume


i didn't think once that you can have a heart attack because of smoked meat.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 8, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> All I can say is moderation is the key to life, but I guess if I could do that I would still be drinking..


HaHa--same thing for me.
I had a heart attack about 5 years ago, caused by clogged arteries.  Funny thing is I eat next to no fat, so go figure.
They told me to give up coffee, smoking, drinking, smoked meat, and to exercise more.  That lasted about a week.  I take my meds, drink 3 mugs of coffee every morning, smoke 2 packs of cigs a day, quit drinking long before my attack, walk my Lab,Roxy, about a mile every day (as I always have), and eat lots of great food coming out of my MES 30.
My tests all come back great and I'm not only healthy, but thoroughly enjoy life.
Gary


----------



## cmayna (May 8, 2022)

Wife and I rarely eat red meat or pork.  Mainly a fish family since we fish a lot.  We don't smoke ciggies and have decided to reduce the amount of wine we use to consume.  Walking 4-5 miles, 5 days a week.

This coming Tues is my annual doctor visit and watch him tell me I need cut back...........on what?
With me being 70, watch my doctor find something to complain about.........

Cut back on fishing???     He better not !!


----------



## forktender (May 10, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Wife and I rarely eat red meat or pork.  Mainly a fish family since we fish a lot.  We don't smoke ciggies and have decided to reduce the amount of wine we use to consume.  Walking 4-5 miles, 5 days a week.
> 
> This coming Tues is my annual doctor visit and watch him tell me I need cut back...........on what?
> With me being 70, watch my doctor find something to complain about.........
> ...


Man, I wish my back and legs would let me walk 1/4 of the distance you're covering, I sure miss hiking the coastal mountain trails around here.


If he says anything about cutting back on hunting and fishing, my response would be, nah, I'm going to cut back on Dr appointments instead.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 13, 2022)

Newglide said:


> You can also look at what meats you smoke. You can lighten up on the pork and other fatty cuts and head toward leaner cuts. Also poultry and fish can be a good addition to the menu


never thought I'd like any type of seafood, but so far (early into my tryouts I call em) I found out that I frikkin LOVE Salmon and Yellow Fin Tuna is also quite delicious.....I look forward to trying other seafood now =] lol


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 13, 2022)

cmayna said:


> *Wife and I rarely eat red meat or pork.*


lol you know what's crazy? They actually classify pork as "red meat" I recently found that out when my friend said "i dont eat red meat" so I told em I'd cook up a pork chop....had to google it to find out he wasn't screwing with me.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 13, 2022)

McLoven1t562 said:


> never thought I'd like any type of seafood, but so far (early into my tryouts I call em) I found out that I frikkin LOVE Salmon and Yellow Fin Tuna is also quite delicious.....I look forward to trying other seafood now =] lol


Try Jeffs dry brined salmon.  Might be my favorite recipe for salmon.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 13, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Try Jeffs dry brined salmon.  Might be my favorite recipe for salmon.


I will definitely have to make that in the very near future :)


----------



## Newglide (Jul 14, 2022)

McLoven1t562 said:


> never thought I'd like any type of seafood, but so far (early into my tryouts I call em) I found out that I frikkin LOVE Salmon and Yellow Fin Tuna is also quite delicious.....I look forward to trying other seafood now =] lol


I'm with ya, never really cared for fish myself then I started grilling salmon with some bourbon glaze. Give Mahi a try, it's not fishy at all. I season with plain old SPOG and it's great


----------



## cutplug (Jul 14, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Wife and I rarely eat red meat or pork.  Mainly a fish family since we fish a lot.  We don't smoke ciggies and have decided to reduce the amount of wine we use to consume.  Walking 4-5 miles, 5 days a week.
> 
> This coming Tues is my annual doctor visit and watch him tell me I need cut back...........on what?
> With me being 70, watch my doctor find something to complain about.........
> ...


You all are eating all them "large mouth salmon" LMAO!


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 14, 2022)

i have to see the heart Doc 1 week from today so i will see what the doc says about how i'm doing


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 14, 2022)

thats the hard part about being retired , finding ways to get enough exercise , walking is boring and with my other health problems i''m  kinda limited as to getting enough


----------



## checkdude (Jul 14, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Yup, gave up all cigs & cigars 32 years ago but the Doc can save his breath when it comes to the Red wine and red meat.
> Not happening.


I am with you on that one! If one can't have any enjoyment left what is the point?


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 14, 2022)

i have been smoking ciggerrettes for over 50 years , i don't think i'll be quiting anytime soon , i told my doc that the two things  i refused to give  up was my black  coffee  and cigs  , i quit drinking 35 years ago  stopped  chasing woman when i met my wife  so just shut up  about my cigs and coffee


----------



## kscoyner (Jul 14, 2022)

I had my 1st heart attack at 50.  I was active, not much family history of heart disease that couldn't be linked to diet and lifestyle, fairly fit, certainly not overweight but I had been a smoker and I ain't talking "of meats"!!  I'm talking a pack of Camel non-filtered every day for a little more than 25 years.  I had quit but I had put it off too long.  That along with a mostly meat and 'taters diet, a fair amount of stress, and repeated warnings about borderline high blood pressure and high cholesterol from my doctor finally got me.  Moderation in most things and NO SMOKING of tobacco or other drugs is my best advice.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 14, 2022)

my heart atack happened  3 years  ago when i was 62 ( be 66 next month ) the day of the heart attack i was outside working on my riding mower and started having bad chest pains  but didn't  let it stop me  from working , about  6 that evening  the wife called the EMTs to come check on me  and i still refused to go to the hospital , i went to bed that night and at 3 a.m i woke up, sat straight up in  bed and fell across my wife ....i came to in the  back of the amblance 1/2 way to the hospital . they put a stent in a few hours later


----------



## Danblacksher (Jul 15, 2022)

Would suggest you look up Dr. Ken Berrys stuff on youtube. I have dropped 30 pounds since Jan 2022 and feel much better. The real issue for most people is the inflammation that comes from sugars and carbs that turn into sugars. He calls it the proper human diet.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jul 15, 2022)

When I joined this site and I knew going in that my waistline was in for trouble and I was correct on that but I like to think that if you stay active you can still get away with some indulging and after all we all know how good  life is when were HAPPY .


----------



## cmayna (Jul 15, 2022)

A lot of good advice and words of wisdom here.

Off to a 5 mile walk I go.........


----------



## tukee_smoker (Nov 25, 2022)

Go vegan 50% of the time now or 100% of the time later.... or risk open heart surgery and medical bills forever ... or a fatal heart attack. I'll take door #1 thank you very much.


----------

